# Snow Wolf 200W



## Mario (1/9/15)

Good Day
Any vendors planning on stocking more Snow Wolf 200W anytime soon?


----------



## Frostbite (1/9/15)

Hey Mario, we have a couple left in stock  www.atomixvapes.co.za


----------



## Mario (1/9/15)

Frostbite said:


> Hey Mario, we have a couple left in stock  www.atomixvapes.co.za


 Thanks @Frostbite ...will check it out


----------



## Mario (22/9/15)

ok so I cant find any Snow Wolfs


----------



## skola (22/9/15)

Mario said:


> ok so I cant find any Snow Wolfs


http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/shop/snow-wolf-200w-tc-box-mod/

Says out of stock though...


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/9/15)

Mario said:


> ok so I cant find any Snow Wolfs



Here you go:

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/shop/snow-wolf-200w-tc-box-mod/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/9/15)

lol @skola, you probably beat me by a few seconds.


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/15)

I wonder if vendors are waiting on a new model


----------



## ridwaan.dawood (29/9/15)

Hi.We are bringing in the version2 soon.
Thanks

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (29/9/15)

Soon is another 2 months right? D:


----------



## Lim (29/9/15)

my supplier actually don't recommend, so that is why i don't stock it.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (1/10/15)

SnowWolfs inbound


----------

